# cool block plane find



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

I found this old block plane at an estate sale for 2 bucks. It has a stamp on the blade that says Stanley No. 118P (13-118). Seems like a solid little plane. Lookin forward to cleaning it up and using it on my strip canoe.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

The 118 is Stanley's steel (instead of cast iron) block plane. It was first marketed for schools and butterfingers who would drop and break a normal plane. The main problem with the steel planes is that they rust a lot harder and faster than the cast iron planes. They were made into the 1980s and the numbering 13-118 indicates it's a newer, not-so-vintage model which would just say 118.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

Great info. Thank you.


----------

